

Accenture to Acquire Symbian Professional Services Operations from Nokia - flitzwald
http://newsroom.accenture.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=4853

======
obtino
I wish all the best to those employees. Sadly, I haven't come across any
professional services employee of Accenture who speaks positively of their
employer or their job.

